# Silver Refining



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2007)

Good day,Jimmy759
Read your post a couple nights ago,wanted to respond right away but couldn't remember the name of the book in which I had read the infomation.The book is"Gold miners' Secrets On Refining Gold And Silver"by Nola May Cater.In it she describes a method of taking down film with bleach,water,and soda ash. If I remember correctly Keane mining has it.Good luck! T.J.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome back service fitter. Long time no see.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2007)

Good day.
Just remembered why I dislike computers, sent this message to the wrong place.I guess I,m one of the dimmer bulbs in the box.Relatively new to this forum chat thing,hope the learning curve flattens out a bit.
Still having a difficult time responding to the posts.If I don't figure it out soon I'll just have to be happy as a silent member.T.J.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like you got it now. :wink: 

What type of service work do you do ? I remember your reply to my humidifer.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 8, 2007)

Good Day,
I service Heating and Air-Conditioning equipment.Just about everything from residential equipment to commercil/industrial.Great thing about it is the heating guy get to go anywhere.Some very amazing stuff out there in those dark basements. Just waiting for the right guy to come along and liberate them.Funny thing is,for the most part is free for the asking,and they're happy your hauling it off. Mostly old computers. T.J.


----------

